# Proper way to install Phusion Passenger on FreeBSD



## dalizard (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been dealing with Phusion Passenger on FreeBSD for some time now, and I begin to have nothing but problems. What is the best way to handle the installation of Phusion Passenger on FreeBSD, while making it easy to update? I tried installing the www/rubygem-passenger port but I kept getting Segmentation Faults with Passenger support on (nginx installed from www/nginx port, version 0.8.54). I tried modifying the Makefile for nginx so that it adds the module (already installed via gem install passenger):


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--add-module=/usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/1.9/gems/passenger-3.0.1/ext/nginx
```

and then recompiling/reinstalling nginx from the port but still it ended up with some errors.

So, any suggestions how to best handle the installation of Phusion Passenger or simply replace it with something else?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

dalizard said:
			
		

> What is the best way to handle the installation of Phusion Passenger on FreeBSD, while making it easy to update?


The best way would be to create a valid port for it. Submit it and hope it gets added to the tree.

FreeBSD porter's handbook


----------

